# Residential SnowBlowing Rates: Rate my rates



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey fella's

Just wanted run my "agreement clause" and rates by you pro's.

Will be doing snow removal with a toro blower and shovels.

Small resi home's approx 20 x 30 ft driveways give or take.

Agreement clause:

By accepting this estimate you are agreeing to the following terms with Warrior Landscaping,
1. The work and services listed and described above are the only work and services that will be carried out. Any additional work requested by you the homeowner will be charged to you the home owner accordingly by Warrior Landscaping. No exceptions.
2. If paying monthly for snow removal services payment is to be made on the first of every month via e-transfer, cash or cheque for the full amount agreed upon.
3. If paying per snow removal, an invoice will be sent for the total amount due, payment is to be made no later than 7 days after invoice date or late charges will apply.
4. "Per-push" service is charged via the accumulation of snow-fall, measurement is to be taken with tape measure on each visit. If several visits are made in one day, accumulation totals will be added and charged accordingly.

Rates:

Seasonal:
Each visit begins after 2" ( 5 cm has fallen ) 
Snow-blowing / shoveling driveway / sidewalk / walkway. 
Unlimited services per month.
Salt to be applied when freezing rain / ice develops.
Service times to be agreed upon by home-owner and Warrior Landscaping.
Generally before work and before coming home from work during snowfall. 
5 months. Coverage starts November through to April. 
- 1 car driveway ( 100 $ per month, 500$ season + HST )
- 2 - 3 car driveway ( 150$ per month, 750$ season +HST )

Per push:

* Trigger :
2 " / 5cm

5 - 10 cm = 40$ + HST
10 - 20 cm = 50$ + HST
20 - 30 cm = 60$ + HST
30 cm + = 70$ + HST


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What state are you in?

7 days is a bit extreme to me, but if it works, great... not sure on the legal end of net 7. Someone else can pick that one up for me.

You will need to have the late charge rate (%) on the agreement otherwise it will hold up in court like a screen door on a submarine.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm just south of Toronto Ontario Canada.

Screen door on a submarine, lmao, nice one !

What would you suggest Phil, maybe 10 days? - I haven't experience this problem just yet, but I thought it would be good to include it in agreement.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> I'm just south of Toronto Ontario Canada.
> 
> Screen door on a submarine, lmao, nice one !
> 
> What would you suggest Phil, maybe 10 days? - I haven't experience this problem just yet, but I thought it would be good to include it in agreement.


Most contracts are at least NET 15 on the low end. NET 30 is more typical. The problem you might run into on a 7 day turn around on pay is enforcing your terms. If the customer is out of town for a week and don't get their mail till they get back, you are suppose to be charging them finance charges, but it will be hard to do so when they tell you the reason... now they got away with not paying on time the first time, what is the next excuse.

Just food for thought.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

You should still invoice monthly, Per event or Seasonal - Monthly. I only say this because in this area this is standard. Phil is right on your late fee % has to be on contract. You can only get the late fee for 30 plus anyways. I don't think 10 day late fee's will stand in court.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> I'm just south of Toronto Ontario Canada.
> 
> .


Make sure you find out what the max late % is that you can charge in your area, that is why I was asking.

Illinois has a cap. You can write whatever you want on your contract, but at least in Illinois, you are only going to get the cap... and you look stupid in court if you have like 30% APY on your contract.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i would make salt an extra available service.....their call, 
an icy month could get expensive..


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

For my residential I always put due on receipt unless agreed upon in advance. This usually get them to pay quickly. But like the others have said there are legal limits as to when you charge a late fee and how much interest you can charge. Your in canada so I'm sure the laws are quite different then ours. In Arizona we are capped at 24% over 12 months we can charge 2% per month. This is different than a late fee. We can charge a late fee once payment is late. If you have a net 7 which is unusual then you could charge the late fee here but not interest till 30 days past due which would be 37 days after receipt of the invoice. If you do a net 7 and put a penalty on it you will probably loose a lot of customers. I like to set up my customers on monthly pay with a credit card. They fill out a form, you keep it on file and then charge their credit card at the end of the month. You don't want to have to send that many invoices anyway. Do it once a month.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Have you guys run into trouble with people in respects to noise complaints from running snow-blowers in the early AM?

Like if I have 10 driveways to do and I start at midnight for example or 3 am, will I catch heat from neighbors?

I have a new single stage Toro.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes the neighbors will most likely get mad. Around here a lot of the high end neighborhoods have rules that you can't run any equipment like a blower between 10pm and 7am. These are gated communities and they will kick off the property and you will not be allowed back in if you break the rules. Many other non gated communities are under an HOA and if the neighbor complains your client will get a ticket from the HOA. Also many places have city ordinances about noise between certain hours. That's why most guys in my area do drives with a plow. Probably will be different in your area. It's your responsibility as the contractor to know the rules and laws of each city, neighborhood, and HOA that you work in.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Thank you ktfbgb !


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Looks like I'm shovelling.. lol


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

We'll find out the rules first. And then ask the client about the situation with the neighbors.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

This the link to Toronto rules :

http://www.toronto.ca/311/knowledgebase/24/101000846924.html


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Sitting at sonic, so I didn't read your rules. some cities have special rules for snow removal. Doesn't mean you won't still make the neighbors mad, but might look into that also.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I didn't read the rules either, I do know this the municipalitys that clean sidewalks don't give a fat rats .... who they wake up. I'm not talking about gated communities. The rich you play by there rules. They pay tons of money to live there. We all feel a little bad when everybody sleeping and you start a machine. Mother nature don't play by no rules. You will always get some :terribletowel:that will get mad anyways. I don't think the City of Toronto would really care who they wake up. City plow truck will wake them up too. We got guys with Detroit's in there loaders you can hear a mile away. LOL


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

I'll speak to my clients about their neighbors.

I know the new toro's are supposed to be a bit quieter as well.

But I can remember nights where plows wake me up, it's a part of the winter season hearing them all night.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

the noise ordinances go oot the window kind of like the weight restrictions as most all city and county trucks leave the salt/sand shed over loaded.

I've had the cops called on me for noise,
they show up and look at what i'm doing, roll down the widow.
and say ho it's you making the noise, i spouse you work when it snows, and drive off.


----------

